# What 'Electronic Music' are you listening to these days ?



## muziksculp (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi,

What *Electronic Music* are you listening to these days ? 

I'm curious to know what are some of the artists/albums you enjoy in Electronic Music genre.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Henu (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## jeremiahpena (Aug 21, 2021)

Some stuff I've been listening to a lot recently.

Mirage by Ben Lukas Boysen:


Articulation by Rival Consoles:


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 21, 2021)

I've been listening to a bunch of State Azure lately. I especially love his generative tracks and like having them on as background ambience:


----------



## Minko (Aug 21, 2021)

Does Tony Anderson count?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 21, 2021)

Poppy synthwave, business funk, city pop usually, the midnight, mitch murder, sunglasses kid etc.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 21, 2021)

Minko said:


> Does Tony Anderson count?


I don't know the artist, just checked some of his works on YT. He seems to be a bit Piano centric, with some ambient sounds. Not exactly very electronic sounding, but I would easily qualify it as Ambient.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 21, 2021)

I've been listening to some nastier electronic stuff. It scratches a really specific itch I've been getting a lot recently.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## MartinH. (Aug 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What *Electronic Music* are you listening to these days ?
> 
> I'm curious to know what are some of the artists/albums you enjoy in Electronic Music genre.



These days? None, I'm in a metal phase again and don't listen to electronic music, but I'll still post some tracks that I enjoyed in the past:


----------



## styledelk (Aug 21, 2021)

I’ve been sticking mostly to protonic music.


----------



## paularthur (Aug 21, 2021)

Recently:
Black Coffee and or Tycho when I want to mellow out.
Lastlings, brother-sister duo, lovely melodies/vocals.
Rudimental when i'm running or working out ish.
Seven Lions, his production chops are excellent.
When i need to work on something visual, Porter Robinson.


----------



## Minko (Aug 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I don't know the artist, just checked some of his works on YT. He seems to be a bit Piano centric, with some ambient sounds. Not exactly very electronic sounding, but I would easily qualify it as Ambient.


Ok, but then, does Yellow Claw count then


----------



## darcvision (Aug 21, 2021)

synthwave : mitch murder, pertubator, carpenter brut, dynatron 
edm : yasukata nakata is very great producer, i remember he did collab with zedd, madeon, charlie xcx, daoko etc... also he's producing for idol called perfume, i think it's popular in japan.
i saw his documetary he's kinda old school, using cubase 5, battery, old massive, and he did mixing and master for his music.
experimental : squarepusher
japan synthpop : yellow magic orchestra, produced by ryuichi sakamoto, 70-80 era. very great if you big fan of hardware synthesizer


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 22, 2021)

I mostly listen to Future bass I guess. Illenium, Seven Lions, Martin Garrix or KHSMR (he's probably more EDM).


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 22, 2021)

As far as on repeat play, for me:
Old School: Walter (Wendy) Carlos, Switched on Bach (CD)
plus,




Recent past (Synclavier productions): Zappa, Jazz From Hell



plus Zappa alumni (whole LP has a middle-period Genesis vibe):



Recently, I dig all things @Databroth. One of vi's own. I play his hour-long streams for sound design inspiration and to chill to:



Data Broth is highly recommended (with shout-outs to the early stuff).

Not to forget EDM - Claude vonStroke


All things synth-fest: Ian Boddy (or anything Robert Rich, Omri Cohen)



Cheers, Bill


----------



## BenG (Aug 22, 2021)

Not sure if it’s ‘electronic’ per se, but really getting into Madeon lately…


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 22, 2021)

Here are the ones I have starred right now (didn't use quotation marks for most song titles--just for where multiple songs are listed or for clarification)

Androcell - Neurosomatic Circuit
Autechre - Kalpol Introl
Ben Boehmer, Jan Blomqvist - Decade
Between Interval - The Great Void
Captain Hook - Bungee Jump
College & Electric Youth - A Real Hero
Deadmau5 - "Animal Rights," "Aseed," "Strobe"
Deru - Let the Silence Float
Dohm - Space for Empty Minds
Enigma Dubz - Chestburster
Eprom - Center of the Sun
Feral - Court of Light
Forest Swords - "Crow - DJ-Kicks"
Harrison BDP - Decompression
James Holden - Monk's Theme, Pt. 1
Jobe - Maasai
Kollectiv Turmstrasse, The Blaze - "Sorry I am Late - The Blaze Remix"
Koelsch, Tiga - HAL
Lorn - "Acid Rain," "Oxbow B"
LSDREAM, KTRL - Reflection
Mark Romboy, Stephan Bodzin - "Atlas," "Atlas - Adriatique Remix"
Mat Zo - Lust
Max Cooper - Resynthesis
Mees Dierdorp - Avaiar Alom
Modestep - The Beginning
Murtagh - "8AM - Extended Mix"
Neelix - "Expect What"
Nils Andreas - "Une Simple Histoire" (reminds me of Flashdance song)
NTO - "Alter Ego"
Ochre - Duscklight Canopy
Oneohtrix Point Never - Andro
Pearson Sound - Earwig
Peder B. Helland - Within
Phaxe, Morten Granau - Lost
Plastikman - "Konception," "Plasmatik"
Rezz - Edge
Rival Consoles - "Ghosting," "Recovery"
Royksopp - Vision One
Sixis - Wandering Deeper
Slam Duck - Intergalactic
Stephan Bodzin - Singularity
Stilz - Hyperspace Drifter 3
SymphoBreaks - We Make the Breakbeat
Tame Impala - Gossip
Telefon Tel Aviv - I dream of it often:
Tim Engelhardt - "Engery Transfer - Original Mix"
Tipper - Higgins
Two Fingers, Amon Tobin - Seesayer
Unders - "Syria - Orignal"
Worakls - Cloches
Zazou, Just Emma - "From the Beginning - Extended Version"
Zebbler Encanti Experience, Ganavya - "Inner G (feat. Ganavya)"
µ-ziq - Wergle the Proud 


I added a bunch from this thread already to my Spotify playlist, "Favorite Electronic":


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 22, 2021)

Mostly old school Nine Inch Nails and Skrillex when I’m in the mood for something electronic.


----------



## davidson (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Databroth (Aug 24, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Recently, I dig all things @Databroth. One of vi's own. I play his hour-long streams for sound design inspiration and to chill to:
> 
> 
> 
> Data Broth is highly recommended (with shout-outs to the early stuff).



whaaaat, hell yeah thank you


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 24, 2021)

New album from Vangelis landing 24-sept.
I know I'll listen to that.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 24, 2021)

I never get tired of listening to my collection of albums by Vangelis and Jean-Michel Jarre over and over again.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 24, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I never get tired of listening to my collection of albums by Vangelis and Jean-Michel Jarre over and over again.


Same... But for JMJ I stopped when he started doing dance music. Old stuff still gold.
I'll never forget watching the Houston concert for the first time.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 24, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Same... But for JMJ I stopped when he started doing dance music.


I hear you. The same could be said for some more recent works by Mike Oldfield. But, even in those, there are frequent "signatures" and homages to their golden era. Vangelis, on the other hand, always stayed true to himself, even in these modern times.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 24, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I hear you. The same could be said for some more recent works by Mike Oldfield. But, even in those, there are frequent "signatures" and homages to their golden era. Vangelis, on the other hand, always stayed true to himself, even in these modern times.


Agreed


----------



## zwhita (Aug 24, 2021)

Dat snare


skip to 3:45


T Minus 10,9,8,7


Cold & Strange


Vibrate


----------



## confusedsheep (Aug 24, 2021)

since 25 years... future sound of london ... especially fond of their lifeforms album


----------



## zwhita (Aug 24, 2021)

Well, I decided to continue this little adventure. One baby step beyond now:


----------



## zwhita (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Aug 24, 2021)

Hannah Peel samples Delia Derbyshire on _Fir Wave_:



Beatriz Ferreyra's latest, _Canto+_:


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 24, 2021)

Tangerine Dream Thief, Sorcerer, and Firestarter. Larry Fast, Suzanne Ciani, Wendy Carlos, Vangelis, etc

I just recently watched a movie called The Guest which was scored with classic 80s electronics. I dug it.


----------



## paularthur (Aug 24, 2021)

Zhao Shen said:


> I've been listening to some nastier electronic stuff. It scratches a really specific itch I've been getting a lot recently.



Curious: do you like Le Castle Vania?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Aug 24, 2021)

paularthur said:


> Curious: do you like Le Castle Vania?


Not really - most of their stuff that I've heard are quite a bit lower energy than the tracks I linked, and IMO have fewer interesting elements (well, also fewer elements in general since they're more minimal). Also more repetitive.

It's pretty funny that I describe it that way because I listen to plenty of electronic music that's lower energy, more minimal, and more repetitive, but something about Le Castle Vania's music just doesn't get me excited. I think it's partially the mix and partially the flavor of sound design. I respect it - it's just not for me.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 25, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> New album from Vangelis landing 24-sept.
> I know I'll listen to that.


I haven't read much about it; personally, I'm hoping for something more "subtle" in nature, rather than in the style of "Mythodea" (possibly my least favorite of Vangelis' albums yet). BTW, I was quite pleasantly surprised by "Rosetta" which I find to be an almost perfect "sequel" to his works from the '80s and '90s.



dcoscina said:


> Tangerine Dream Sorcerer


Maybe I'm overly biased since I love this particular movie very much, but in my book, this is the absolute highlight of TD music used in films (although I haven't seen too many of those).


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 25, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I haven't read much about it; personally, I'm hoping for something more "subtle" in nature, rather than in the style of "Mythodea" (possibly my least favorite of Vangelis' albums yet). BTW, I was quite pleasantly surprised by "Rosetta" which I find to be an almost perfect "sequel" to his works from the '80s and '90s.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm overly biased since I love this particular movie very much, but in my book, this is the absolute highlight of TD music used in films (although I haven't seen too many of those).


There's a single that's already out and that is not in the style of Mythodea (that I personally like though)


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 25, 2021)

TomislavEP said:


> I haven't read much about it; personally, I'm hoping for something more "subtle" in nature, rather than in the style of "Mythodea" (possibly my least favorite of Vangelis' albums yet). BTW, I was quite pleasantly surprised by "Rosetta" which I find to be an almost perfect "sequel" to his works from the '80s and '90s.
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm overly biased since I love this particular movie very much, but in my book, this is the absolute highlight of TD music used in films (although I haven't seen too many of those).


Thief is the first film I was introduced to the music of TD in the early ‘80s. I cite them as the chief catalyst for getting me into synths from 1985 to present.


----------



## Consona (Aug 25, 2021)

These days for the last 22 years. 




Made in a fricking Impulse Tracker!


----------



## darkogav (Aug 25, 2021)

a lot of newish chill and futurestep.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 2, 2021)

I notice that the older I get, the more I enjoy the more experimental side of electronic music. Recently I'm a big fan of pioneers like Suzanne Ciani and Éliane Radigue, but also "newcomers" like Claire Rousay and Caterina Barbieri. A lot of great (female!) artists in the electronic scene.

One album that really sticks out for me is probably "Everywhere at the end of time" by The Caretaker. Although not strictly electronic, the artist captures the progression and advancement of different forms of Alzheimer's disease. It's probably the most evocative album I ever heard, and the longest. This is not meant for background music, but pay full attention and keep the tissues at hand.


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow, that Caretaker album... was an instant switch-off. 
Anyways. It is mostly Mathias Grassow, Klaus Wiese, Steve Roach, Ishq, Lucette Bourdin, Kip Mazuy, Jaja, 2350 Broadway, Ashra here... and of course E2-E4.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't know if it fits the category exactly, but here you go:


----------



## Fab (Sep 4, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> I don't know if it fits the category exactly, but here you go:




That's a new one for me!


----------



## KEM (Sep 6, 2021)

Arca, the most musically insane artist I’ve ever heard, really


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 6, 2021)

From my hometown Groningen:




From Amsterdam:


----------



## CeDur (Sep 6, 2021)

From my fellow countryman. If you like faaaat vintage synth sound and some melody, I strongly recommend checking it out. It has 80s vibe to it, melodic-wise:


While I mostly listen to acoustic music I have a great fondness towards retro/synthwave. I've recently recorded one of my ideas, but still far from what I'd like to achieve. Would like to get some constructive critique on that:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

Of course, me being the current weirdly cheesy-sax-sounds-loving me, your synthwave tune’s somewhat sax-y lead melody struck a nerve in a positive way. I think that bit could do with some more Lexicon 1980s swirliness but is pretty cheesy-but-in-an-intended-way otherwise. The drums sound very 1980s Linn-drum-y but could do with a tad more compression and reverb as well, those breaks are very well done I felt. As for the overall esthetic, to make it a bit more old and vapourwave-like, maybe add tape saturation with something like Denise Bad Tape or BABY Audio Super VHS. It could use some wow and flutter. It’s missing a dirty edge. Pretty cool idea and do tell what is generating that lead sound! ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

Incidently, speaking of vapourwave. I recently purchased a GEM of an album on Bandcamp by our very own @Sarah Mancuso that I HIGHLY recommend. Because it is awesome!


----------



## CeDur (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm missing the 'dreamy, retro feel' from it as well, but not sure how to achieve that. Thanks for suggestions! So those goes on my checklist: tape saturation, more compression and reverb on drumkit. 

The lead (sax) is, Se..xnxnxsual from Embertone


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Incidently, speaking of vapourwave. I recently purchased a GEM of an album on Bandcamp by our very own @Sarah Mancuso that I HIGHLY recommend. Because it is awesome!



Would be better if they called themselves PC Load Letter!

Name that film! 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

CeDur said:


> I'm missing the 'dreamy, retro feel' from it as well, but not sure how to achieve that. Thanks for suggestions! So those goes on my checklist: tape saturation, more compression and reverb on drumkit.
> 
> The lead (sax) is, Se..xnxnxsual from Embertone


I suspected the Embertone being the culprit haha! Thanks for confirming my suspicion. That ‘dreamy’ floating Boards-of-Canada feeling is created by adding tape wow and flutter in subtle ways. A really subtle vibrato effect on selected inserts can emulate it as well, when combined with some other form of noise and saturation.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Would be better if they called themselves PC Load Letter!
> 
> Name that film! 😂


Haven’t a clue. Hope someone’ll enlighten me.


----------



## KEM (Sep 7, 2021)

I wanna go to The Netherlands…


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

KEM said:


> I wanna go to The Netherlands…


DM me whenever you actually do, and I’ll happily have you over.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

Noisia are a cool bunch though…









Noisia talk us through their individual production setups and side projects


We visit the Dutch sonic masters in their high-tech studio lair as they return with a new album, Outer Edges




www.musicradar.com





And De Jeugd Van Tegenwoordig (“Youth These Days”) have a brilliant producer / beat maker in Bas Bron aka Fatima Yamaha and many other monikers. That guy is just… brilliant. Their brand of Dutch hiphop has never sounded like ANYTHING else…

Some more classics then:


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes, vapourwave can be nice! Here my favourite, "The birth of a new day" by 2814.


----------



## CeDur (Sep 7, 2021)

KEM said:


> I wanna go to The Netherlands…


I've been there once but do not remember anything else except I've been there and I rode a bike :D


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Incidently, speaking of vapourwave. I recently purchased a GEM of an album on Bandcamp by our very own @Sarah Mancuso that I HIGHLY recommend. Because it is awesome!



Thanks for the shoutout, glad you're enjoying it so much!



jononotbono said:


> Would be better if they called themselves PC Load Letter!
> 
> Name that film! 😂


That is indeed what PC LOVE LETTER is already a pun on.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 7, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> That is indeed what PC LOVE LETTER is already a pun on.


Good to know they have taste 😂


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 7, 2021)

jononotbono said:


> Good to know they have taste 😂


They = me, it's my album FYI


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 7, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> They = me, it's my album FYI


Excellent! I have missed this important information somewhere. 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Dirtgrain (Sep 7, 2021)

I love the orchestration of this one:


----------



## KEM (Sep 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> DM me whenever you actually do, and I’ll happily have you over.



I’m totally up for that!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

We be jamming like


----------



## KEM (Sep 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> We be jamming like




Of course it’s Adam Neely on bass, give me a few decades and I might be there lol


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

KEM said:


> Of course it’s Adam Neely on bass, give me a few decades and I might be there lol


----------



## KEM (Sep 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Now that I can do… I’ll show you how to thall like the Swedes up north taught me


----------



## mscp (Sep 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Haven’t a clue. Hope someone’ll enlighten me.


Office Space. Mike Judge man!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 7, 2021)

Thx. I had already found this meme which I had somehow missed


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 26, 2021)

I've just listened to Vangelis' latest album, "Juno to Jupiter". This is only my first listen but I'm very pleased with the album. It is a great sequel to "Rosetta" from 2016., both when speaking about music and sound, though "Juno to Jupiter" is a bit more focused on atmosphere than on characteristic Vangelis singable themes and hymns.

As a huge Vangelis fan (he was always one of my strongest influences as a composer), I'm happy to say that all three latest albums: "Rosetta", "Nocturne", and now "Juno to Jupiter" didn't disappoint me and are a fine continuation to his works from the late '80s and beyond. You can often hear echoes of "Direct" from 1988. on both "Rosetta" and "Juno to Jupiter".


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 26, 2021)

Here is an Interesting Blog about the album :

https://notesfromanebula.blogspot.com/2020/08/from-juno-to-jupiter-vast-musical.html


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 26, 2021)

Also big fan of Tipper's music :


----------



## CT (Sep 26, 2021)

Steve Roach, Eno/Lanois/Fripp etc., Michael Stearns, JMJ, Vangelis, Mike Oldfield, Sakamoto... even though they're not always purely electronic.

Also I really enjoy this album which is not strictly electronic (lots of processed guitars) either but whatever.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm not sure I have been listening to electronic music recently, but maybe this guy does:


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Sep 26, 2021)

came across good old Yoko Kanno's inner universe the other day, still impressed by the production .. Damn....


----------



## Alexandre (Nov 4, 2021)

They're from Australia and I love these 2 songs!


----------



## Auf dem Wolf (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Mornats (Nov 15, 2021)

One of the beauties of Spotify's recommendation algorithms is that they introduced me to Gidge.


----------



## confusedsheep (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ivan M. (Nov 19, 2021)

Some beautiful chill music by Lukas Termena, check him out:


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2021)

Alex Paterson has released a new album with Orb Sound System (The Orb) yesterday. I quite enjoyed their 2020 release as well. Electro-dub with some house influences. This one’s a bit darker, as OSS releases usually are.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2021)

Loving this one :


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## b_elliott (Nov 20, 2021)

easyrider said:


>



A daily routine for me: put on _Jazz From Hell_ during lunch. The whole album has such a good vibe I perk up nicely each day.
Gotta say, it took me a few listens to enjoy _every_ track, but FZ's brilliance shines throughout each tune. 
I also dig the fact that live groups have embraced this electronic work and performed the G-Spot Tornado brilliantly. (Clearly fun to perform.)


----------



## Pier-V (Nov 20, 2021)

.
Even rocks know the one below, but I'll link it anyway


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 20, 2021)

Chrome Canyon. 
His whole album is gold. 
Synthwave can be fun but the repetitive and over simplistic drum machines can quickly bore me.
In this case, the drums are played and way more interesting. 
Loving that retro touch.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 20, 2021)

Yeah.. I love Chrome Canyon's Music. Good Stuff  

Thanks for posting it .


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 26, 2021)

Loving *Pye Corner Audio*'s Latest release :


----------



## Xiheua (Nov 26, 2021)

Daft Punk


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)

Their Latest Release :


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## proggermusic (Jan 7, 2022)

One of my very favorite musicians/producers these days is Louis Cole, whose album "Time" from a couple years ago is absolutely smashing. It's a bit of a wild electronic/jazz/hyper-pop mashup but it's really great.


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2022)

Recently I've been listening mostly to:

Lane 8
Stephan Bodzin
Christian Loeffler
Ben bohmer
Jon Hopkins
James Holden (the inheritors)

I trend towards the chill end of the spectrum, or "IDM" (intelligent dance music, whatever that means!)


----------



## liquidlino (Jan 7, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I hear you. The same could be said for some more recent works by Mike Oldfield. But, even in those, there are frequent "signatures" and homages to their golden era. Vangelis, on the other hand, always stayed true to himself, even in these modern times.


I still love tubular Bells 1 and 2. Classics, I can remember every note, I've listened to them so many times over the years.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 8, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I still love tubular Bells 1 and 2. Classics, I can remember every note, I've listened to them so many times over the years.


To be honest, I prefer "Tubular Bells II" to the original and listen to it much more often! While the latter is brilliantly conceived in a compositional sense, it is quite rough in execution, even for its time.

"Tubular Bells II" is certainly one of the best sequels to a work that I've encountered. It is completely "different" from its predecessor while still staying true to it in most aspects. Of course, one must also count on the vast advances in production. IMO, Jarre has also managed to achieve this to a larger degree with his "Oxygene 7-13".


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## paularthur (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Jan 20, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> To be honest, I prefer "Tubular Bells II" to the original and listen to it much more often! While the latter is brilliantly conceived in a compositional sense, it is quite rough in execution, even for its time.


'Tubular Bells 1' (at least part 1, anyway) is one of my favourite albums of all-time, and hearing it repeatedly through my very early years likely informed my musical interest and sensibilities more than anything else. So many changes, themes and sounds. Some beautiful, and some for this little kid were nightmare-inducing.

It is indeed very rough around the edges, but it would be many years before I even detected that. I was just always completely absorbed in it’s many worlds, to notice. Even now, 50 years on, it’s perfect in its imperfection.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 20, 2022)

For those that have never heard it this is Phaedra :




Listen to the way as the sequencers stop a TAM TAM is replaced by it's clone made on the MOOG3p. All ten oscillators fed through a fixed filter bank, that slowly takes out the bulk of the sound leaving this crackley hiss whilst electric pianos with heaps of delay and phasing, do various atonal stabs. A VCS3 with a single oscillator controlled by vigorous joystick manipulation heavily revered sounds like "a dog in a desert". Tonality returns with a somber pentatonic Mellotron theme, sounding ancient .

This album was made in a few days in the same room tubular bells was , a year later. Released in 1974 it was their biggest seller. A milestone in electronic music it , to me , has a boldness and sonic daring never surpassed.

best

e


----------



## TomislavEP (Jan 20, 2022)

The first time I've heard "Phaedra" without even realizing it was in my childhood (mid 80's). Several excerpts, particularly the moody end part from the title track, were prominently featured in a well-known Croatian (former Yugoslavian) TV series for youth, called "Smogovci". 

I've started to listen to TD "more seriously" decades later. While I'm not exactly a fan, I do have several of their albums in my collection, including "Phaedra", "Rubycon", "Stratosfear" and "Tangram". Despite many reviews that say otherwise (opposite), I'm actually finding "Phaedra" more "accessible" to listen to, especially when in comparison to its successor. Some of the tracks even have a serene, almost meditative quality to them. What I've learned only recently is that the instruments used by the group during the recording were overheating and went progressively out of tune, which in the end only contributed to a recognizable and unique sound of the work.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 21, 2022)

ed buller said:


> For those that have never heard it this is Phaedra :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back in the 80's I had a friend who was into TD, and I got to hear random stuff of theirs. it's entirely possible I've heard this, but can't be sure. 

Will save it for a meditative moment


----------



## confusedsheep (Jan 29, 2022)

my inner sheep hums along


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 29, 2022)

confusedsheep said:


> my inner sheep hums along



Oh! This lady made só.much music over the years! Part of that catalogue is on Bandcamp for those interested. I own most recordings and they are really interesting, opens ones mind!


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Feb 14, 2022)

Jon Hopkins and Helios are my absolute favourites <3





Well ok, Eingya is more like hybrid instead of electronic but I still label it more on the electronic side


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 16, 2022)

Just today ran across an unique electric cellist Fried Dähn. Link to a Track of the Month playlist: 



Note: My 2cents: Dähn is the kind of artist Frank Zappa would compose music for. Quite the artist....


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2022)

*Röyksopp* From their upcoming new Album : *Profound Mysteries *


----------



## метро (Feb 22, 2022)

jeremiahpena said:


> Some stuff I've been listening to a lot recently.
> 
> Mirage by Ben Lukas Boysen:
> 
> ...



.


метро


----------



## метро (Feb 22, 2022)

метро​


----------



## ozonepaul (Feb 25, 2022)

One of my favorite artist for creative mixing ideas is *Tipper*. His spatial effects and his "mix clarity" between the different elements is great. His mixing sort of functions as an "instrument", all those effects and spatial movements are an integral part of the arrangement/composition. Also, the mixture of his very "cold" digital sounds with all those rhythmic and spatially moving chirps, crackles and noises create a very unique sonic landscape.
I use some of his music to check my mixes against + some of his tracks are great for testing speaker/monitor systems. His mixes can accurately show any panning/stereo/spatial, transient/punch and frequency domain weakness of any speaker or headphone system.


----------



## paularthur (Feb 25, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Recently I've been listening mostly to:
> 
> Lane 8
> Stephan Bodzin
> ...


Good list!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2022)

ozonepaul said:


> One of my favorite artist for creative mixing ideas is *Tipper*. His spatial effects and his "mix clarity" between the different elements is great. His mixing sort of functions as an "instrument", all those effects and spatial movements are an integral part of the arrangement/composition. Also, the mixture of his very "cold" digital sounds with all those rhythmic and spatially moving chirps, crackles and noises create a very unique sonic landscape.
> I use some of his music to check my mixes against + some of his tracks are great for testing speaker/monitor systems. His mixes can accurately show any panning/stereo/spatial, transient/punch and frequency domain weakness of any speaker or headphone system.



I'm a big fan of Tipper's music. His 'Broken Soul Jamboree' is my favorite Album of his work .


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 25, 2022)

Listening to the new Tangerine Dream Album 'Raum' .


----------



## Greg (Feb 25, 2022)

Lorn! He's super inspired by film scores and cinematic dark emotions. Really great inspiration for making your synth sounds.


----------



## Prof_lofi (Mar 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Oh! This lady made só.much music over the years! Part of that catalogue is on Bandcamp for those interested. I own most recordings and they are really interesting, opens ones mind!


If anyone is in London on March 8th, her only organ work is going to be performed by Frederic Blondy at Union Chapel at Organ Reframed’s CD release party of the work. Fwiw - it sold out before release date (!) but I happen to know they have some for sale at the event:









Union Chapel


Union Chapel is a church, live entertainment venue and charity drop-in centre for the homeless in Islington, London, England. Built in the late 19th century in the Gothic revival style, the church is Grade I-listed. It is at the top end of Upper Street, near Highbury Fields.




unionchapel.org.uk


----------



## babylonwaves (Mar 6, 2022)

Sunday Music


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 7, 2022)

babylonwaves said:


> Sunday Music





muziksculp said:


> Listening to the new Tangerine Dream Album 'Raum' .



My copy arrived the other day. Paul Frick seems like a good addition to the lineup.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Mar 15, 2022)

For those who enjoy good cinematic dark ambient with a touch of synths. This album is on repeat since it's release:


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 23, 2022)

Looking forward to the release of *Röyksopp*'s new Album *Profound Mysteries



*

Here are some of the tracks from the upcoming album :

*





*


----------



## confusedsheep (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2022)

The new *Röyksopp *album 'Profound Mysteries' has been released. Loving it !


----------



## Greeno (Apr 29, 2022)

As a budding composer and a drum and bass producer with a bunch of releases, I would love to share some hand picked tracks that I have been listening to recently, ranging from hazy soulful rollers to harder more electronic bangers. All extremely well crafted, with lots of attention to production values, groove and unsuprisingly drums and bass...you won't hear bass as phat as, modulated, warped or exploited as well as in this scene!!

Be prepared because A it'll blow your socks off and B some of you will be surprised at how dynamic this music is and how soulful the soulful stuff is !. Do listen on a good system or headphones!!!
Alix Perez is one master of the scene able to do hard and soulful with ease, his label 1985 recordings is very forward thinking, I've added a couple of others I love.

Hard
Alix Perez and DLR - Blips

Alix Perez and DLR - Snake Style

Alix Perez - Trinity 
Soulful
Alix Perez - Blurred Lines 
Alix Perez - Moving on feat Liam Bailey 

Zero T
Soulful 
Zero T & Unitsouled feat KSR - Slightest Moment 
Zero T feat Onj - Rodeo Drivehttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsrIF6Zrv2w
Hard 
Zero T - Gimme the Loot https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIAE-wWF5NY
Pola and Bryson - Neverend Feat SOLAH https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8UCPL2kP20&list=PLciZnyc2iJ7ReXu_4NwCeGC4JpOhFM-mq&index=12
Pola and Bryson - Vetur feat Hugh Hardie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpaUidY73Q0&list=PLciZnyc2iJ7ReXu_4NwCeGC4JpOhFM-mq&index=14


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 30, 2022)

The spring has finally crept into my parts full-time so I'm celebrating by listening to my Kitaro collection. Since I've discovered his work, I always return to it when I'm looking for serenity and calmness. To me, Kitaro's music is almost like naive art and painting by sound. There is always a delicate balance between the electronic and acoustic elements that are sometimes reminiscent of the sound palette of my firm favorite, Vangelis. Speaking of which, Kitaro is probably the second artist on my list who I always associate with being able to use synthesizer in a truly emotional manner.

My personal favorites are the Silk Road series as well as other early albums such as "Oasis", "Ki", and "Kojiki". Much later, Kitaro seems to have embraced a bit more modern sound but retained his pastoral melodies and relaxing mood. I think that this is rather evident in his later series of albums, "The Sacred Journey of Ku-Kai".


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 30, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> The spring has finally crept into my parts full-time so I'm celebrating by listening to my Kitaro collection. Since I've discovered his work, I always return to it when I'm looking for serenity and calmness. To me, Kitaro's music is almost like naive art and painting by sound. There is always a delicate balance between the electronic and acoustic elements that are sometimes reminiscent of the sound palette of my firm favorite, Vangelis. Speaking of which, Kitaro is probably the second artist on my list who I always associate with being able to use synthesizer in a truly emotional manner.
> 
> My personal favorites are the Silk Road series as well as other early albums such as "Oasis", "Ki", and "Kojiki". Much later, Kitaro seems to have embraced a bit more modern sound but retained his pastoral melodies and relaxing mood. I think that this is rather evident in his later series of albums, "The Sacred Journey of Ku-Kai".


I Love Kitaro's music. Thanks for posting on this topic.


----------



## muziksculp (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 1, 2022)

These are some of my favourites these days/years:

Surgeon
Clark
Soulwax
James Holden
Waveshaper
Modeselektor
Miles
Smerz 
Jon Hopkins
Bicep
Mono/Poly
Bonobo
LÜN
Trentemøller
Jon Gurd
Daniel Avery
Tipper
Apparat 
Coco Bryce
Pensées
Lady Starlight
Brimstone
Cashmere Cat
Galaxy Lane
Space Dimension Controller
Golden Features
Sweatson Klank
Jasper Tygner
Untold


----------



## ed buller (May 2, 2022)

We lost Klaus schulze last week:



Best

e


----------



## muziksculp (May 2, 2022)

ed buller said:


> We lost Klaus schulze last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that was very sad news. I love his music. I was listening to one of his early works from 1975. imho. it is a classic of Electronic Music.


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Pier (May 4, 2022)

Thanks @muziksculp for the heads-up on the new Royksopp album!

Listening to it right now.


----------



## Superabbit (May 18, 2022)

I listen to SomaFM Groove Salad, Space Station Soma, Beat Blender, and Drone Zone, so whatever comes up in those playlists.

Here are some especially tasty trax:

Tipper (musical amusement park rides): Vection
Com Truise: Privilege Escalation
Ulrich Schnauss (there's a label named after this album): On My Own
Telefon Tel Aviv (the most 3-D thing I've ever heard, listen on your studio monitors): Sound In A Dark Room
SCANN-TEC: Unyt
Candlegravity (very cool arrangements): Going Somewhere New
Thom Yorke (the course that Radiohead have charted since Kid A): The Eraser
Muki (old faves): Ki Juice
Under The Radar (I WANT this sax sample): Two Little Satellites


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 28, 2022)

Some super cool Dub-Step


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## method1 (Jul 1, 2022)

A bit of the Autechre while setting up new Mac.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 1, 2022)

I listen to a lot of Soma FM, mainly the ambient channels - Dark Zone. Drone Zone and Synphaera Radio. Some of the names that crop up often are Ascendant, Spinnet, Steve Roach, Martin Sturtzer, Klaus Schulze, Erik Wollo, Lars Leonhard, etc.









SomaFM


Over 30 unique channels of commercial-free, listener-supported radio. All music hand-picked by SomaFM's award-winning DJs and music directors.




somafm.com


----------



## GtrString (Jul 2, 2022)

Im usually a guitar centered listener, but lately Ive been listening to a little synthwave and retrowave, besides the current charting synth pop tunes. The Midnight is a great example..


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 9, 2022)

I've been listening to a lot of Ulrich Schnauss lately...

Asteroid 2467

Live in Seattle

(Eight Fragments of an Illusion seems like a perfect album to play in the car while on a road trip!)

Also thought I would share his live concert in Madrid back in 2019. This is basically just an audio capture (but I though it was about the music anyway, correct?)

and finally a quick tour of his studio (at least back in 2016)... Ulrich Schnauss


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 9, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> I've been listening to a lot of Ulrich Schnauss lately...
> 
> Asteroid 2467
> 
> ...


I Love his music. 

Thanks for posting on this thread.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 9, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I Love his music.
> 
> Thanks for posting on this thread.





muziksculp said:


> I Love his music.
> 
> Thanks for posting on this thread.


My pleasure, sir! Awesome thread.


----------



## PhilA (Jul 9, 2022)

Recently I’ve been liking this guys ambient/minimal/whatever stuff.

Sorry Apple Music link 😉









Loscil on Apple Music


Listen to music by Loscil on Apple Music. Find top songs and albums by Loscil, including Equivalent 2, Angle of List and more.




music.apple.com


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 10, 2022)

Currently, I'm listening to an album collection by Patrick O'Hearn again. I discovered his work some eight years ago and instantly fell in love with it. O'Hearn's albums have a fantastic atmosphere suitable for thinking, meditation, and relaxation but also a delicate sense of drive and excitement. He experiments with ethnic flavors quite a lot which gives a sense of adventure to his music. The main voice (fretless bass) gives an instantly recognizable note to the works of this ambient/new-age author.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2022)

Love the Apollo 11 Score by Matt Morton.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 10, 2022)

and the score that got me into synths way back in 1985


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jul 10, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> and the score that got me into synths way back in 1985



What was the second piece (video is not available for me)?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 10, 2022)

🧡 😎 👍


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 11, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> What was the second piece (video is not available for me)?


Thief (1981) “scrap yard” track. Great stuff.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 12, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Currently, I'm listening to an album collection by Patrick O'Hearn again. I discovered his work some eight years ago and instantly fell in love with it. O'Hearn's albums have a fantastic atmosphere suitable for thinking, meditation, and relaxation but also a delicate sense of drive and excitement. He experiments with ethnic flavors quite a lot which gives a sense of adventure to his music. The main voice (fretless bass) gives an instantly recognizable note to the works of this ambient/new-age author.


In my youth, I lost a year of my life watching Falcon Crest because of Patrick O'Hearn, lol. Of his albums, they are all great and wonderful in that they have a unique voice in the genre. A fantastic atmosphere as you say! I particularly love his Timeless album. His fretless bass (of course!) and also the PPG.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 13, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> I particularly love his Timeless album.


I don't think I know this one, but I do recall watching a documentary featuring O'Hearn's music. Not sure is this available as a music-only release, though.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 13, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> I particularly love his Timeless album.


I don't know about this one. I don't see it in his albums on iTunes, or Amazon Music.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 13, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I don't think I know this one, but I do recall watching a documentary featuring O'Hearn's music. Not sure is this available as a music-only release, though.


It was indeed available as a music-only release. It's a compilation of tracks (actually the director's compliation) used in the film that are available elsewhere, so it's really nothing that you haven't already heard. But the compilation aspect is what makes it attractive to me. I love having all these particular tracks in one place.

From an Amazon reviewer:

1. Beauty In Darkness -- Ancient Dreams
2. Where We Once Stood -- Slow Time
3. Patience My Friend -- Metaphor
4. Night Becomes Her -- Beautiful World
5. Beyond This Moment -- So Flows the Current
6. Liberty -- Trust
7. Northwest Passage -- So Flows the Current
8. A Welcome Sight -- Slow Time
9. Approaching Summit -- Beautiful World
10. So Flows The Current -- So Flows the Current
11. Better Times Ahead -- Glaciation
12. Sacred Heart -- Indigo/White Sands


----------



## Pier (Jul 14, 2022)

I've been listening to this ambient album by Benn Jordan (yes, the youtuber).


----------



## Pier (Jul 14, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> 🧡 😎 👍



Woah! Dream team!


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 15, 2022)

Wes Antczak said:


> But the compilation aspect is what makes it attractive to me. I love having all these particular tracks in one place.
> 
> From an Amazon reviewer:
> 
> ...


This is indeed a nice collection, although it doesn't feature a number of my personal favorites. But I have all the regular albums anyway.


----------



## Pier (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Aug 1, 2022)

Turns out Yann Tiersen released an electronic album recently.



At first I thought Spotify had messed this up... maybe this was another Yann Tiersen... but no. Turns out he got into modular and even performed at Superbooth.









Yann Tiersen: 11 5 18 2 5 18 (Album Review)


'11 5 18 2 5 18' makes it sound like Yann Tiersen has been dabbling in deeply abstract instrumental synthesizer mood music for decades. Yes, he pulls it off.




www.popmatters.com


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm a big fan of Tiersen's soundtrack for "Amelie", especially of piano pieces featured on it. Speaking of which, I was pleasantly surprised by his piano album "EUSA". I've listened to it at least four times so far. His electronic work, however, is not exactly my cup of tea.

Back to the topic. Recently I've listened to "Valley in the Clouds" by David Arkenstone again. I'm a huge new age music fan and discovered Arkenstone's music only several years ago. IMO, the mentioned album (from 1987.) is his finest work up to date. The music itself is enchanting, full of adventure and wonder. The fact that it was produced with synths, samplers, and other gear from the era only brings to its charm.


----------



## Pier (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Semarus (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Aug 11, 2022)

This is an amazing compilation by mastermind techno producer and engineer Hannes Bieger.



This is not your typical drug induced euphoria sweaty techno but rather a more refined and introspective take


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Houdini (Aug 17, 2022)

Pier said:


> This is an amazing compilation by mastermind techno producer and engineer Hannes Bieger.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not your typical drug induced euphoria sweaty techno but rather a more refined and introspective take



He recently remixed a track of my favourite techno artist, Stephan Bodzin. You might like it


----------



## Pier (Aug 26, 2022)

Hernan Cattaneo live right now at Loveland 2022


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Aug 29, 2022)

Trentemoller released a new album like 6 months ago and I missed it. What is wrong with me.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 29, 2022)

Still love Tangerine Dream. Spinning Poland a lot these days. Also Thief and Sorcerer. Le Parc is another great one.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 29, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Still love Tangerine Dream. Spinning Poland a lot these days. Also Thief and Sorcerer. Le Parc is another great one.


These are classics. 🧡


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 29, 2022)

_*Röyksopp* : _Profound Mysteries II


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 29, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> These are classics. 🧡


I enjoy Tron Legacy but I'm also a huge fan of Wendy Carlos' and think her original is one of these best electronic scores ever.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2022)

Two tracks from _*Röyksopp*_'s next album : *Profound Mysteries III*


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2022)

🧡


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 7, 2022)

Not a likely candidate for this topic, but recently I've been listening to my collection of music by Yanni. Although his best works are IMO those for a solo piano, he also used synths and samplers from the 80s and 90s quite heavily in his earlier compositions, mostly those featured on compilation albums "In Celebration of Life" and "Reflection of Passion". Personally, I always find it charming to hear these early examples of using orchestral and ethnic instruments without actually using the real thing.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 18, 2022)

I have discovered the music by David Arkenstone only several years ago. Although the absolute highlight (if you ask me) is his new age-driven works, particularly the "Valley in the Clouds" from 1987., several times now I've listened to his double album from 2011. called "Ambient World". Have to say that this is one of the most enjoyable modern-sounding ambient albums I've heard thus far. I often compose and listen to ambient music, but in general, I prefer a more classic type of it (think B. Eno, R. Eno, and H. Budd). On the other hand, Arkenstone's album is driven by contemporary synth arps and pulses with discrete ambient electric guitar embellishments. Overall, I really liked the sound and feel of this and it has even motivated me to start experimenting more with subtle grooves and such elements in my own music.

Another similar-sounding release that I've listened to several times now is "Geometry of Love" by Jarre, from 2003. This is definitely not Jarre we all love and expect, but I really enjoyed this album.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)

Love their music : AIR


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 21, 2022)

A great classic from 2006


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 23, 2022)

Love Baldocaster's Music :


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Cideboy (Sep 27, 2022)

confusedsheep said:


> since 25 years... future sound of london ... especially fond of their lifeforms album



I still get goosebumps on this one


----------



## BVMusic (Sep 27, 2022)

this upcoming Jarre album seems to grow on me every time I listen to it again : Headphones recommended.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 7, 2022)

Awesome Album


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Oct 14, 2022)

Latest Ninja Tune (the UK label) release


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 22, 2022)

Clark - 05-10
Joy Orbison - Mixmag: The Cover Mix
Carl Finlow - Desequence


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Pier (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm re-listening to this gem a lot lately. The remixes included in the deluxe edition are great too.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Dirtgrain (Nov 1, 2022)

I looked up Lisa Bella Donna, after hearing a Moog representative recommend her in a video (DoctorEmmet linked the video in some other thread). She has some variety in the style of her projects, but I'm happy to have found her music--really cool stuff, mixing in all kinds of sounds.


----------



## KEM (Nov 3, 2022)

No idea if this will ever actually come out but man this snippet is crazy, this is EXACTLY the kind of synth sound I love and strive for in my own music


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 3, 2022)

KEM said:


> No idea if this will ever actually come out but man this snippet is crazy, this is EXACTLY the kind of synth sound I love and strive for in my own music



If this is a snippet of Post Human 3 then what happened to 2?


----------



## KEM (Nov 3, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> If this is a snippet of Post Human 3 then what happened to 2?



They’re working on all of them simultaneously, if I remember correctly they recently said they have about 40 songs in the works so they’re working on finishing them and then curating each album so they can get 2, 3, and 4 out with less time in between


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 4, 2022)

KEM said:


> They’re working on all of them simultaneously, if I remember correctly they recently said they have about 40 songs in the works so they’re working on finishing them and then curating each album so they can get 2, 3, and 4 out with less time in between


Thanks for the info. I was wondering. 1 blew me completely away. I love that one. Of course the other ones are supposed to be different in style, so it remains to be seen how they turn out.


----------



## KEM (Nov 4, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Thanks for the info. I was wondering. 1 blew me completely away. I love that one. Of course the other ones are supposed to be different in style, so it remains to be seen how they turn out.



All the snippets I’ve heard so far sound amazing!! And I love Die4u and Strangers which will both be on 2, so that one is looking good as of right now


----------



## davidson (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 4, 2022)

Their new album :


----------



## timprebble (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## JohnG (Nov 4, 2022)

Thomas Newman's score to 1917 is largely electronic. A very moving and thoughtful piece of work. Alas, its subtlety means that I can hardly discern what's going on except in my studio with the big speakers on.

This is a fun thread -- thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2022)

JohnG said:


> Thomas Newman's score to 1917 is largely electronic. A very moving and thoughtful piece of work. Alas, its subtlety means that I can hardly discern what's going on except in my studio with the big speakers on.
> 
> This is a fun thread -- thanks!


Hi, and Welcome to the coolest thread on VI-C.  

It's very nice to have you contribute to this thread. 

Yes, Thomas Newman's score to 1917 is fantastic , I think it is more of a hybrid style, acoustic + electronic elements. I love the score. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ger (Nov 5, 2022)

Terry Riley - A Rainbow in Curved Air ...
'oldie' & goody


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Coffee-Milk (Nov 7, 2022)

Just discovered this artist. He was amazing.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## tressie5 (Nov 13, 2022)

Psychill, chillgressive, psybient, etc has been around for a while but I was otherwise occupied elsewhere. I dived headfirst into it this year and hope to produce an album in the genre. Of all the artists I've listened to so far, Kaminanda seems to put more work into his arrangements than anyone else. Talk about busy. I think his aim is to surprise at every turn.

I chose this track for VI-C because its 2nd half harkens back to the classical era; specifically, the baroque with his use of harpsichord, organ, and pizzicato strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Psychill, chillgressive, psybient, etc has been around for a while but I was otherwise occupied elsewhere. I dived headfirst into it this year and hope to produce an album in the genre. Of all the artists I've listened to so far, Kaminanda seems to put more work into his arrangements than anyone else. Talk about busy. I think his aim is to surprise at every turn.
> 
> I chose this track for VI-C because its 2nd half harkens back to the classical era; specifically, the baroque with his use of harpsichord, organ, and pizzicato strings.



Very cool. I know Kaminanda's music, and love his works. 

Thanks for posting here.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 13, 2022)

I've been through the latest two albums by Jean Michel-Jarre:

*Amazonia (2021)*

This is another non-typical album. Though Jarre showed a tendency toward ambient music in his early works, it was after the year 2000. that he started experimenting with this style a lot more seriously. His best effort in these waters is IMO still the "Geometry of Love", but I was pleasantly surprised by "Amazonia". Though it generally has a contemporary feel to it, the album still pays homage to some ambient classics from long ago, particularly Eno's "Ambient 4: On Land".

*Oxymore (2022)*

I've listened to this one only once so far. My verdict is: meh. This certainly isn't the first time that Jarre let the zeitgeist and his passion for new technology get the best of him, but it is IMO the most obvious example. On this record, I don't hear a single element that I associate with Jarre's work and love about his music. I definitely prefer what he has done on modern sequels to his golden albums (Oxygene 7-13 and Equinoxe Infinity).


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 23, 2022)




----------

